# Авиация > До 1945 >  Оцифрованные архивы 1910-1920 в Интернете

## lindr

Перечень дел которые я прочитал ПОЛНОСТЬЮ по тематике АВИАЦИЯ выложенных на сайте

[URL unfurl="true"]https://gwar.mil.ru[/URL]

Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №1, [отсутствует] Дело: №15, С разной перепиской
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №2, [отсутствует] Дело: №9, Материалы по организации дивизиона "Истребителей"
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №2, [отсутствует] Дело: №10,
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №2, [отсутствует] Дело: №19, Материалы о летно-технических данных самолетов "Илья Муромец" и "Слесарева", о технических условиях поставки авиационного имущества; о реорганизации авиашкол; формирований и состоянии авиачастей и о снабжении их военно-авиационным имуществом. Журнал Техни
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №2, [отсутствует] Дело: №23, Школы авиационных частей. Рапорта. Сведения о горючем и смазке. Чертежи
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №2, [отсутствует] Дело: №24, Центральный Военно-Исторический Архив
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №2, [отсутствует] Дело: №30, О формировании аэрофотографического парка
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №2, [отсутствует] Дело: №56, Переписка об авиационных парках. Приказы верглавкомандующего, штаты Авиачастей, положение об Авиаслужбе, сметы расходов по оборудованию мастерских, списки служащих Авиачастей при эвакуации из г. Витебска
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №2, [отсутствует] Номер дела:  №59, Аэронавигационные кабинеты. Военных авиационных школ штат, расчет, табель имущества, программа курса аэронавигации
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №2, [отсутствует] Дело: №62, Переписка об авиационных дивизионах при пехотной дивизии, штаты
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №3, [отсутствует] Дело: №8, Личный состав к началу войны и переписка руководящего состава
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №3, [отсутствует] Дело: №27, Частные авиационные школы
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №3, [отсутствует] Дело: №30, Аварии и несчастные случаи. Удостоверения, акты осмотров и переписка о льготах семьям погибших
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №3, [отсутствует] Дело: №43
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №3, [отсутствует] Дело: №142, Аварии и несчастные случаи. Выписки из приказов, телеграммы, рапорта и разная переписка
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №3, [отсутствует] Дело: №144, Именные списки летчиков, офицеров. Ведомость о полетах, телеграммы
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №24, Контракт с Акц. Общ. Воздухопл. В.А. Ле[...] на поставку аэропланов "Вуазен[...]" комплект запасн. частей. Заказ № 178
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №62, Переписка с заводом Воздушных винтов "Интеграл" о заказах винтов, их приемке, перевозке и др.
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №66, Контракт с А.А. Анатра на поставку 20 аэропланов Вуазен, 20 комплектов запасных частей и 4 дополнительных комплекта
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №74, Заготовка аэропланов (акты, чертежи, телеграммы)
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №84, Контракт с В.В. Слюсаренок на поставку 20 аппаратов по типу Альбатрос, 20 комплектов запасных частей и 2 дополнительных комплектов. Описание биплана-трактора "Лебедь № 12" с мотором "Сальмсон"
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №86 ч.1, Переписка с акционерным обществом "Дукс" о поставке самолетов, моторов и запасных частей к ним и о расчете за ремонт оборудования; описание самолета Ньюпор; технические условия поставки
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №86ч.2, Контракт с Акционерным Обществом "Дукс" на поставку 50-ти аэропланов безмоторной системы Ньюпор бипл. одноместных и 50-ти парапланов. Комплект запасных частей, 10 дополнительных комплектов запасных частей, 50 аэропланов безмоторной системы Ньюпор бипл. дв
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №89, Переписка с первым Русским Товариществом воздухоплавания С.С. Щетинин и Ко, акт об основании механического завода
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №107, Заготовка фотографических аппаратов и принадлежностей
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №120, Переписка с заводом В.В. Слюсаренко. Телеграммы, сношения на моторы
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №183, Копии контрактов за 1916 год с Анатра А.А. на поставку 200 авиационных моторов автомобильного типа мощностью от 166 до 225 сил и комплектов запасных частей к ним (списки запасных частей, чертежи строящегося завода моторов "А.А. Анатра")
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №227, Налич. пок. А. А. Анантра аэроплана Монокок и переделка Вуазена типа "В. И"
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №228, Инструкции авиационным частям о сформировании авиачастей, о состоянии аэропланов, схема расположения авиачастей на Северном фронте до времен[...] сведения, пожелания командира 20-го авиационного дивизиона
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №235, Наличная покупка у 6-го Моторов "Сальмсон" 450 аэротермометров типа в системе Фурнье
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №266, Заготовки воздушных винтов и дерева. Переписка, телеграммы, рапорта. Ведомости воздушных винтов и лыж
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №269, Уплата А.А. Анатра: 1) за аэроплан "Монокок" с запасными частями и за переделку аэроплана типа "ВИ" всего 28485 руб и 2) за ремонт и переделку моторов, а также за принадлежности и новые к ним части, всего 19742 руб. 90 к. разная переписка, чертеж масляной
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №272, Копия контракта с С. Е. Саковым на поставку 5-ти одноместных аэропланов, Моран-Сольнье, типа Ж. План завода. Описание аэропланов
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №290, Контракт с Русским Акционерным Обществом "Нефтегаз" на принадлежности к бочкам
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №295, О выдаче ссуды Акционерному обществу "Дукс" Ю.А. Меллер на расширение завода 550 000 рублей
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №297, Контракты с Акционерным Обществом "К. А. Лебедев" на поставку 50-ти двухместных бипланов "Ньюпор" 10000, 50-ти нормальных и 10-ти дополнительных комплектов запасных частей. Копия чертежа
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №307, Контракт с зав. В.Ф. Адаменко на поставку 25 адропланов т. № 16
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №308, Заграничные заказы в Англии и Франции военного агента
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №310, Наличная покупка у Акционерного Общества Воздоплавания "В.А. Лебедев" 4-х круговых пулеметных установки системы инженера Колпакова
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №369, Заготовки авиационных моторов и магнита
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №370, Заказы авиационного имущества в Англии. Сношения, телеграммы, копии лицензий
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №371, Заказы во Франции. Переписка на иностранном языке, сношения, телеграммы
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №388,
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №389,
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №399, Переписка с заводом Адаменко, рапорта, сношения о постройке аэроплана запасных частей, сведения о сокращении заказов, протокол заседания комиссии по пересмотру заказов
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №411, Контракт с Акционерным обществом Воздухоплавания "В.А. Лебедев" на поставку 60 аэропланов Альбатрос. Описание и переписка
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №414, Журнал технического комитета Управления Военного Воздушного Флота
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №419 ч.1, Справки и ведомости с представлением сведений по заготовкам авиационно-воздухоплавательного имущества
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №425, Журналы заседаний технического комитета, описания и чертежи аппаратов и ангаров. Печатная брошюра "Наблюдатели в авиации"
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №428, Переписка с Акционером Обществом Воздухоплавания В.А. Лебедев
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №436 ч.4, Министерство военное. Управление Военного Воздушного Флота 3-е отделение
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №452,
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №485, Общее дело заграничных заказов и закупок (положения, соглашения, телеграммы наших военных агентов, ведомости)
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №510, Переписка, касающаяся снабжения авиа-имуществом
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №514, Контракты с А. А. Анатра на поставку 200 аэропланов типа Ньюпор
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: 
№597, Разная переписка, рапорта, телеграммы, военная топографическая карта
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №614, Чертежи, сметы, заказы и текущая переписка по изготовлению аэропланов и запасных частей к ним
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №716, Переписка о сдаче Анаде
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №717, Фотографии самолетов, поврежденных в боях с неприятелем
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №726, Министерство военное управление военного воздушного флота. Технический отдел воздухо-плавательного отделения. Переписка о брони. Ведомости
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №4, Дело: №759, Наряд Пороховщикову А. А. на переделку аэроплана Ньюпор на бимоноплан. Копия журнала заседания Технического комитета
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №5	Дело: №118, 2-й авиационный парк
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №6, Дело: №42, Переписка чертежа, краткая объяснительная записка к проекту завода для постройки авиационных двигателей
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №7, Дело: №8,
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №7, Дело: №21, Подлинный контракт с Акционерным Обществом Воздухоплавания В. А. Лебедев на поставку 5 аэропланов Альбатрос, 5 комплектов радиаторов, 5 винтовок Решке и прочих предметов авиа-имущества (чертежи, фотоснимок, "биплан Лебедь 12", расчет по контракту)
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №8, Дело: №5, Военная школа летчиков-наблюдателей. Положения, проекты, доклады и прочее
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №9, Дело: №56, Сведения о производстве частных заводов. Протоколы, ведомости и перечни заводов выпускаемых продукцию всех видов
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №9, Дело: №67, Сведения об авиационных заводах и ведомости принятых самолетов в казну и отправленных в действующую армию
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №9, Дело: №104, Протоколы за 1917 и 1918. Доклад, описи имущества и материалов, схематический план местности Симферополя, план исполнения заказов, опись материалов, находящихся на складах, и переп.
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №9, Дело: №125, Сведения о числе рабочих, работающих на авиазаводах
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №10, Дело: №3, Журналы комитета по прочим вопросам и чертежи по авиации
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №10, Дело: №7,
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №10, Дело: №16, Технический Комитет. Рапорта. Заявления о заготовке готовален и других научных приборов для нужд авиации. Дела, получившие разрешение без обсуждения в общем заседании Комитета
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №10, Дело: №27, Аэронавигационные аэрологические приборы
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №10, Дело: №28, Установка двигателей на аэропланах (отчеты, чертежи, схемы)
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №10, Дело: №30, Телефон и телеграф. Технические чертежи и схематические. Разная переписка
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №10, Дело: №37, Диаграмма выпуска самолетов заводом "Дукс" с 1914 по 1918 год
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №10, Дело: №52, Переписка общего характера об аэропланах, двигателях и винтах (испытания)
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №10, Дело: №57, Переписка общего характера по Расчетно-Испытательному Бюро (телеграммы профессора Жуковского о высылке бюро самолетов и запасных частей к ним)
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №10, Дело: №58, Переписка с Техническим Комитетом
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №10, Дело: №66, Описания и чертежи авиационного и воздухоплавательного имущества, доставляемые заводами и фирмами по контрактам с Управлением
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №10, Дело: №89, Испытание аэроплана "Лебедь XII"
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №10, Дело: №90, Сведения о боевой деятельности воздухоплавательных и авиационных частей
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №10, Дело: №95, Сведения о заграничной авиации
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №10, Дело: №115, Разная переписка. Мнения летчиков о заграничных командировках, выписки из приказов, предложения фирм на поставку авиационного имущества
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №10, Дело: №117, Аэропланы (изменения в их частях)
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №10, Дело: №122, Сведения по авиации получаемые из за границы
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №10, Дело: №128, О лыжах. Копии журналов заседаний технического комитета, описания, чертежи
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №10, Дело: №130, Переписка с Канцелярией полевого управления авиации и воздухоплавания и журнал заседаний Технического комитета об усовершенствовании конструкции самолетов, чертежи самолета "сonbur"
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №10 Дело: №151, Переписка о поставках и испытании аппаратов и др
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №10, Дело: №161, Разного рода ведомости на самолеты потребные для снабжения частей и заказов, карта распределения авиационных заводов существующих до войны
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №10, Дело: №164, Переписка об аэропланах. Инструкция для регулировки аэропланов Ньюпорт. Чертежи и переписка на иностранном языке
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №10, Дело: №165, Описания, таблицы, спецификации, акты и прочее
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №11, Дело: №10, О приеме от Акционерного Общества Русско-Балтийского вагонного завода воздушных винтов по контракту
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №11, Дело: №20, Опись № 35 о приеме 60 Ньюпоров завода Щетининина по контракту ГВТУ от 7-го апреля 1915 г. № 7367
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №11, Дело: №31, О приеме 150 Вуазенов "Л.А.С." завода Анатра по контракту ГВТУ от 22 марта 1915 г. А 20346
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №11, Дело: №58, Об аппаратах "Вуазень". Рапорта, акты, журналы, заключения приемной комиссии о непригодности аппарата "Вуазень"
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №11, Дело: №162, Контракт с А. А. Анатра на доставку: 1) в Одессе: 250 аэропланов Янатра Д или Фармон 30 и 100 бипланов Ньюпор 11 или 14, и 2) в Симферополь: 150 аэропланов Анатра Д или Фарман 30 с запасными частями
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №11, Дело: №193, О приеме от зав. А.А. Анатра 10-ти одн. Аэропл. "Моран-Сольнье" т. "Ж" и 15-ти "Фарман-90" по контракту от 12 декабря за № 91081/19427. По части приемочной
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №11, Дело: №204, Управления Военного Воздушного Флота по описи № 10
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №11, Дело: №224, О пулеметных установках. Пробные испытания стрельбы черех винт. Краткие сведения об Авиаделе в Германии
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №11, Дело: №231, О воздушных винтах (испытание, переписка и чертежи). Схемы воздушных винтов. Испытания воздушных винтов инженера Григорова и переписка технического характера
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота Опись: №15, Дело: №7, Текущая переписка входящая. Приказы, заявления, удостоверения, свидетельства, рапорта и прочее. Всероссийский авиационный съезд

Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2003, Штаб Верховного главнокомандующего (Ставка) Опись: №1, Штаб Верховного главнокомандующего (Ставка) Дело: №1224, Авиация. [Цифровые сведения о распределении самолётов Западного фронта по типам, распределении авиационных нарядов по армиям и корпусам Западного фронта, о потребности в летчиках, о новых формированиях авиационных частей, схемы распределения авиационных и
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2003, Штаб Верховного главнокомандующего (Ставка) Опись: №1, Штаб Верховного главнокомандующего (Ставка) Дело: №1402, Переписка по вопросам тактики, обучения и воспитания войск. Авиация. Рапорт о действии воздухоплавательных частей в секторе Во-Дуомон, сведения о постановке авиационного дела в германской армии по опросу пленных летчиков в штабе 2-й Армии, переписка о при
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2003, Штаб Верховного главнокомандующего (Ставка) Опись: №1, Штаб Верховного главнокомандующего (Ставка) Дело: №1622, Авиация и борьба с неприятельским воздушным флотом: отчеты, и об заграничной авиации Германии и Австрии
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2003, Штаб Верховного главнокомандующего (Ставка) Опись: №2, Управление дежурного генерала Дело: №611, Об авиационной и воздухоплавательной службе: чертежи силуэтов аэропланов Австро-Венгерской Армии и Германской; назначение и смещение командиров авиационных частей; табели имущества авиационных отрядов; ведомости распределения офицерских чинов авиационных
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2003, Штаб Верховного главнокомандующего (Ставка) Опись: №2, Управление дежурного генерала Дело: №612, О воздухоплавательной и авиационной службе. О снабжении авиачастей имуществом; об авариях самолетов; о пополнении авиачастей самолетами; об анализе бензина; фотоснимки результатов воздушной бомбардировки. Рапорты, донесения, ведомости, переписка
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2003, Штаб Верховного главнокомандующего (Ставка) Опись: №2, Управление дежурного генерала Дело: №613, По авиационным и воздухоплавательным частям
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2003, Штаб Верховного главнокомандующего (Ставка) Опись: №2, Управление дежурного генерала Дело: №614, По авиационным и воздухоплавательным частям. [О авиационной и воздухоплавательной службе. /Переписка, рапорты, силуэты аэропланов и аэростатов/]
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2003, Штаб Верховного главнокомандующего (Ставка) Опись: №2, Управление дежурного генерала Дело: №615, О воздухоплавательной и авиационной службе: /переписка, ведомости, отчеты, докладные записки/
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2003, Штаб Верховного главнокомандующего (Ставка) Опись: №2, Управление дежурного генерала Дело: №616, По воздухоплавательной и авиационной частям. [О воздухоплавательной и авиационной службе: о заготовке аэропланов и частей к ним; авиационные карты Германии и справочники для военных авиаторов; о штатах управления эскадры военных кораблей и авиачастей; све
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2003, Штаб Верховного главнокомандующего (Ставка) Опись: №2, Управление дежурного генерала Дело: №617, По воздухоплавательной и авиационной частям. [О воздухоплавательной и авиационной службе: о деятельности авиационных отрядов; о формировании авиачастей и переформировании крепостных авиаотрядов в корпуса; штабы и табеля имущества воздухоплавательных рот
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2003, Штаб Верховного главнокомандующего (Ставка) Опись: №2, Управление дежурного генерала Дело: №618, О воздухоплавательной и авиационной службе; о подготовке военных летчиков; о позиционных установках для стрельбы по воздушным целям; о заготовке и отправке бензина для авиачастей; о состоянии технической части авиации в действующей армии; о командах для о
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2003, Штаб Верховного главнокомандующего (Ставка) Опись: №2, Управление дежурного генерала Дело: №619, О воздухоплавательной и авиационной части
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2003, Штаб Верховного главнокомандующего (Ставка) Опись: №2, Управление дежурного генерала Дело: №620, По воздухоплавательной и авиационной службе: ведомости хода работ по изготовлению аэропланов; топографические съемки; чертежей приспособления для подогревания масла; списки комплектов запасных частей к моторам "Гном"; о формировании воздухоплавательных ро
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2003, Штаб Верховного главнокомандующего (Ставка) Опись: №2, Управление дежурного генерала Дело: №621, По воздухоплавательной и авиационной частям. [О воздухоплавательной и авиационной службе: о снабжении авиационных частей управляемыми аэростатами и их роли в войне; о формировании авиационных рот; о применении зажигательных снарядов, о заказах на авиа дет
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2003, Штаб Верховного главнокомандующего (Ставка) Опись: №2, Управление дежурного генерала Дело: №622, Об эскадре воздушных кораблей типа "Илья Муромец"
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2003, Штаб Верховного главнокомандующего (Ставка) Опись: №2, Управление дежурного генерала Дело: №623, Об эскадре воздушных кораблей
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2003, Штаб Верховного главнокомандующего (Ставка) Опись: №2, Управление дежурного генерала Дело: №625, Об эскадре воздушных кораблей
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2003, Штаб Верховного главнокомандующего (Ставка) Опись: №2, Управление дежурного генерала Дело: №628, Об эскадре воздушных кораблей
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2003, Штаб Верховного главнокомандующего (Ставка) Опись: №2, Управление дежурного генерала Дело: №629, Переписка и сведения с ГУГШ и начальником эскадры воздушных кораблей типа "Илья Муромец" об организации и боевой деятельности эскадры воздушных кораблей
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2003, Штаб Верховного главнокомандующего (Ставка) Опись: №2, Управление дежурного генерала Дело: №630, Эскадра воздушных кораблей. Снабжение техническим имуществом
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2003, Штаб Верховного главнокомандующего (Ставка) Опись: №2, Управление дежурного генерала Дело: №632, Переписка с Управлением военно-воздушного флота, заведующим авиацией и воздухоплаванием в действующей армии, полевым генерал-инспектором военного воздушного флота при Ставке. О формировании и укомплектовании Управления военно-воздушного флота, авиационных
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2003, Штаб Верховного главнокомандующего (Ставка) Опись: №2, Управление дежурного генерала Дело: №633, По авиационным и воздухоплавательным частям
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2003, Штаб Верховного главнокомандующего (Ставка) Опись: №2, Управление дежурного генерала Дело: №634, Об авиационной и воздухоплавательной...
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2003, Штаб Верховного главнокомандующего (Ставка) Опись: №2, Управление дежурного генерала Дело: №635, [По авиационной и воздухоплавательной части: о формировании авиационных отрядов, борьбе с удушливыми газами, награждении званием "Военного летчика", взрывателях для аэропланных бомб, пулеметном станке мастера Колесникова для стрельбы по воздушным аппарата
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2003, Штаб Верховного главнокомандующего (Ставка) Опись: №2, Управление дежурного генерала Дело: №636, По авиационным и воздухоплавательным частям /Организация школ-летчиков - (положении и штаты) мнении о дирижаблях; о работе и снабжении авио-отрядов/ по части организационной полковника Немченко
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2003, Штаб Верховного главнокомандующего (Ставка) Опись: №2, Управление дежурного генерала Дело: №637, По авиационным и воздухоплавательным частям: о награждении званием "военного летчика", укомплектовании личным составом авиаотрядов, штаты авиапарков и авиаотрядов, табели авиационного имущества, положение о службе авиационных частей, входящих в состав арм
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2003, Штаб Верховного главнокомандующего (Ставка) Опись: №2, Управление дежурного генерала Дело: №638, По авиационным и воздухоплавающим частям: приглашение в русскую армию пилотов и офицеров-наблюдателей Союзной армии по части Организационной Полковника Немченко
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2003, Штаб Верховного главнокомандующего (Ставка) Опись: №2, Управление дежурного генерала Дело: №639, По авиационным и воздухоплавательным частям
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2003, Штаб Верховного главнокомандующего (Ставка) Опись: №2, Управление дежурного генерала Дело: №640, По авиационным и воздухоплавательным частям: по части организационной Полковника Немченко [о храбрости Котельникова, награждении званием "военного летчика" и "летчика-наблюдателя"]
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2003, Штаб Верховного главнокомандующего (Ставка) Опись: №2, Управление дежурного генерала Дело: №641, По авиационным и воздухоплавательным частям: месячный отчет офицерской авиашколы на май 1916 г., список воздухоплавательных рот в действующей армии; о военно-авиационном имуществе, отправленном в действующую армию в июне 1916 г., награждении званием "воен

Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2019, Штаб главнокомандующего армиями Северо-Западного фронта Опись: №1, Управление генерал-квартирмейстера Дело: №542 ч. 1, Сведения о состоянии авиационных отрядов к 19 декабря 1914 года
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2019, Штаб главнокомандующего армиями Северо-Западного фронта Опись: №1, Управление генерал-квартирмейстера Дело: №542 ч. 2, Штаб Северо-Западного фронта. Переписка о воздушной разведке, о работе летчиков, о состоянии авиационных отрядов, о личном составе авиаотрядов
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2019, Штаб главнокомандующего армиями Северо-Западного фронта Опись: №1, Управление генерал-квартирмейстера Дело: №543 ч. 1, Переписка о состоянии авиационных отрядов, личный состав авиационных отрядов. Сведения о полетах. Приказы по Управлению эскадры воздушных кораблей с 24.02.1915 г. по 04.05.1915 г. Инструкция Варшавскому авиационному отряду для охраны Варшавы от налетов. К
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2019, Штаб главнокомандующего армиями Северо-Западного фронта Опись: №1, Управление генерал-квартирмейстера Дело: №543 ч. 2, Переписка о состоянии авиационных отрядов, личный состав авиационных отрядов. Сведения о полетах. Приказы по Управлению эскадры воздушных кораблей с 240215-040515 г. Инструкция Варшавскому авиационному отряду для охраны Варшавы от налетов. Карта о крепост

Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2031, Штаб главнокомандующего армиями Северного фронта Опись: №1, Управление генерал-квартирмейстера Дело: №1319, Переписка со всеми авиационными Управлениями, учреждениями и частями
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2031, Штаб главнокомандующего армиями Северного фронта Опись: №1, Управление генерал-квартирмейстера Дело: №1406, Со сведениями о состоянии радиотелеграфа в авиации и другими срочными ведомостями
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2031, Штаб главнокомандующего армиями Северного фронта Опись: №1, Управление генерал-квартирмейстера Дело: №1471, по Авиации фронта

Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2048, Штаб главнокомандующего армиями Западного фронта Опись: №1, Управление генерал-квартирмейстера штаба главнокомандующего армиями Западного фронта Дело: №537, Воздухоплавание и авиация
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2048, Штаб главнокомандующего армиями Западного фронта Опись: №1, Управление генерал-квартирмейстера штаба главнокомандующего армиями Западного фронта Дело: №540, Переписка по авиации и воздухоплаванию и сведения о воздухоплавательных средствах

Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2067, Штаб главнокомандующего армиями Юго-Западного фронта Опись: №1, Управление генерал-квартирмейстера Дело: №2619, Донесение 11-й Армии о авиации
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2067, Штаб главнокомандующего армиями Юго-Западного фронта Опись: №1, Управление генерал-квартирмейстера Дело: №2620, О авиации
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2067, Штаб главнокомандующего армиями Юго-Западного фронта Опись: №1, Управление генерал-квартирмейстера Дело: №2621, Донесение 8-й Армии о авиации
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2067, Штаб главнокомандующего армиями Юго-Западного фронта Опись: №1, Управление генерал-квартирмейстера Дело: №2623, Донесение Особой Армии об авиации
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2067, Штаб главнокомандующего армиями Юго-Западного фронта Опись: №1, Управление генерал-квартирмейстера Дело: №2624, Ежедневные авиационные сводки
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2067, Штаб главнокомандующего армиями Юго-Западного фронта Опись: №1, Управление генерал-квартирмейстера Дело: №2630, Авиация
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2067, Штаб главнокомандующего армиями Юго-Западного фронта Опись: №1, Управление генерал-квартирмейстера Дело: №2763, Авиация
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2067, Штаб главнокомандующего армиями Юго-Западного фронта Опись: №1, Управление генерал-квартирмейстера Дело: №2901, Авиационное
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2067, Штаб главнокомандующего армиями Юго-Западного фронта Опись: №1, Управление генерал-квартирмейстера Номер дела: 2902

Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2085, Штаб помощника главнокомандующего армиями Румынского фронта Опись: №1, Управление генерал-квартирмейстера Дело: №311, Приложения к разведывательной сводке Румынского фронта № 438 за период с 30 августа по 6 сентября 1917 г., недельные авиационные сводки Румынского фронта, данные разведки, поступившие в штаб помощника главнокомандующего армиями Румынского фронта, боевые р

Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2144, Штаб 10 Армии Опись: №1, Отдел генерал квартирмейстера штаба 10 Армии Дело: №787 ч. 1, Сведения о полетах летчиков армии и донесения воздушной разведки о противнике. Чертежи силуэтов русских, германских и австрийских аэропланов и дирижаблей
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2144, Штаб 10 Армии Опись: №1, Отдел генерал квартирмейстера штаба 10 Армии Дело: №793, Донесения воздушной разведки; сведения о полетах летчиков и о деятельности авиаотрядов; сведения о боевом составе авиаотрядов, ведомости о состоянии чинов и лошадей
Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив Фонд: №2144, Штаб 10 Армии Опись: №1, Отдел генерал квартирмейстера штаба 10 Армии Дело: №802, Донесения о производстве воздушной разведки и о полетах летчиков; переписка о производстве фотографирования позиций противника, о постройке в армейских районах ангаров для авиачастей; отчет о деятельности воздушного флота в секторе Во-Дуомон

Архив: Российский Государственный архив Военно-морского флота Фонд: №418, Морской Генеральный штаб г. Петроград (1906-1918) Опись: №1, Оперативный отдел (1906-1917 г.г.) Дело: №111, Записка осостоянии и составе морской авиации в 1916-1917 годах сведения и справки о гидроавиационных базах, укомплектовании авиации личным составом и о потребности в авиационном имуществе; переписка о заказах, изготовления и снабжения морской авиации мото
Архив: Российский Государственный архив Военно-морского флота Фонд: №418, Морской Генеральный штаб г. Петроград (1906-1918) Опись: №1, Оперативный отдел (1906-1917 г.г.) Дело: №367, Дело об обеспечении Балтийского флота гидроавиацией, авиаприборами и вооружением
Архив: Российский Государственный архив Военно-морского флота Фонд: №418, Морской Генеральный штаб г. Петроград (1906-1918) Опись: №1, Оперативный отдел (1906-1917 г.г.) Дело: №510, Протоколы совещаний, доклады, докладные записки и другие материалы об организации воздушной обороны заводов Морского министерства в окрестностях Петрограда; о формировании отрядов гидроавиации в морской крепости, об организации воздушного района Белого мо
Архив: Российский Государственный архив Военно-морского флота Фонд: №418, Морской Генеральный штаб г. Петроград (1906-1918) Опись: №1, Оперативный отдел (1906-1917 г.г.) Дело: №511, Переписка о введении в действии инструкции воздушной дивизии Балтийского флота по метеорологической части и по личному составу морской авиации
Архив: Российский Государственный архив Военно-морского флота Фонд: №418, Морской Генеральный штаб г. Петроград (1906-1918) Опись: №1, Оперативный отдел (1906-1917 г.г.) Дело: №815, Авиация 1914 год
Архив: Российский Государственный архив Военно-морского флота Фонд: №418, Морской Генеральный штаб г. Петроград (1906-1918) Опись: №1, Оперативный отдел (1906-1917 г.г.) Дело: №843, Дело об организации, техническом обеспечении и боевых действиях гидроавиации Черноморского флота
Архив: Российский Государственный архив Военно-морского флота Фонд: №418, Морской Генеральный штаб г. Петроград (1906-1918) Опись: №1, Оперативный отдел (1906-1917 г.г.) Дело: №1405, Доклады, справки и другие материалы о строительстве, оборудовании, вооружении и деятельности гидроавиационных станций Службы связи Балтийского и Черного морей; журналы полетов аэропланов опытной авиационной станции в порту Александра III; записки в герман
Архив: Российский Государственный архив Военно-морского флота Фонд: №418, Морской Генеральный штаб г. Петроград (1906-1918) Опись: №1, Оперативный отдел (1906-1917 г.г.) Дело: №1406, Авиация. 1. Авиационные станции в портах: Императоров Петра Великого и Александра III. 2. Авиационные станции в портах на Або-Оландских островах. 3. Авиационные станции в Ревеле. 4. О штате Управления Морской авиации и воздухоплавании. 5. Приобретение в г
Архив: Российский Государственный архив Военно-морского флота Фонд: №418, Морской Генеральный штаб г. Петроград (1906-1918) Опись: №1, Оперативный отдел (1906-1917 г.г.) Дело: №1920, Дело о заказах, приобретении и проектировании авиационных аппаратов и приборов. Письмо инженера Костовича от 24 июля 1914 г. И.Р. Баженову с предложением изобретенного им гидроаэроплана. лл. 1-5. Расчет прочности шасси гидроаэроплана "Денердюссен", сделан
Архив: Российский Государственный архив Военно-морского флота Фонд: №418, Морской Генеральный штаб г. Петроград (1906-1918) Опись: №1, Оперативный отдел (1906-1917 г.г.) Дело: №1921, Переписка о вооружении, техническом обеспечении и службе личного состава морской авиации; списки офицерского и вольнонаемного состава офицерской школы авиации Отдела воздушного флота
Архив: Российский Государственный архив Военно-морского флота Фонд: №418, Морской Генеральный штаб г. Петроград (1906-1918) Опись: №1, Оперативный отдел (1906-1917 г.г.) Дело: №1932, Переписка о приобретении в Англии и Франции гидроаэропланов
Архив: Российский Государственный архив Военно-морского флота Фонд: №418, Морской Генеральный штаб г. Петроград (1906-1918) Опись: №1, Оперативный отдел (1906-1917 г.г.) Дело: №2072, Рапорты и переписка о вооружении гидроавиации и усовершенствовании прицельных приспособлений; о рассмотрении прибора для сбрасывания авиабомб, изобретенного профессором Г.Л. Тираспольским
Архив: Российский Государственный архив Военно-морского флота Фонд: №418, Морской Генеральный штаб г. Петроград (1906-1918) Опись: №1, Оперативный отдел (1906-1917 г.г.) Дело: №2084, Тактическое отделение. Дело о заказах и приобретениях для морского ведомства гидроаэропланов, авиационных моторов, приборов и горючего. ч. I
Архив: Российский Государственный архив Военно-морского флота Фонд: №418, Морской Генеральный штаб г. Петроград (1906-1918) Опись: №1, Оперативный отдел (1906-1917 г.г.) Дело: №2085, О заказах на изготовление "летающих лодок", аэропланов, авиационных приборов и аппаратов и аэродромного оборудования для морской авиации. Ч. 2
Архив: Российский Государственный архив Военно-морского флота Фонд: №418, Морской Генеральный штаб г. Петроград (1906-1918) Опись: №1, Оперативный отдел (1906-1917 г.г.) Дело: №2097, Сведения о расположении гидроавиастанций Балтийского моря и составе авиации Черного моря, технические условия на поставку аэропланов морскому ведомству и переписка о ремонте дороги Крестовского пр-кта /Петроград/ для перевозки гидроаэропланов на испытания
Архив: Российский Государственный архив Военно-морского флота Фонд: №418, Морской Генеральный штаб г. Петроград (1906-1918) Опись: №1, Оперативный отдел (1906-1917 г.г.) Дело: №2098, Докладные записки, рапорты и переписка об оборудовании, деятельности, материально-техническом обеспечении и личном составе авиационных станций Балтийского моря
Архив: Российский Государственный архив Военно-морского флота Фонд: №418, Морской Генеральный штаб г. Петроград (1906-1918) Опись: №1, Оперативный отдел (1906-1917 г.г.) Дело: №2100, Доклады, отношения и переписка о создании центрального склада; организации в Севастополе испытательной авиа-базы завода С.С. Щитинина; об испытании гидроаэроплана инженера Д.П. Григоровича типа "Морской 5" и по другим вопросам. Генеральный план Гребного п
Архив: Российский Государственный архив Военно-морского флота Фонд: №418, Морской Генеральный штаб г. Петроград (1906-1918) Опись: №1, Оперативный отдел (1906-1917 г.г.) Дело: №2103, Дело об образовании, комплектовании, техническом обеспечении и деятельности офицерской школы морской авиации на Гутуевской дамбе в Петрограде
Архив: Российский Государственный архив Военно-морского флота Фонд: №418, Морской Генеральный штаб г. Петроград (1906-1918) Опись: №1, Оперативный отдел (1906-1917 г.г.) Дело: №2104, Дело об организации и деятельности Офицерской школы морской авиации в Петрограде и ее отделения в Баку. Списки личного состава школы за июль-август и октябрь 1916 г. л.л. 291, 351, 477; списки офицеров и рядовых, отправленных в Баку, л. 457
Архив: Российский Государственный архив Военно-морского флота Фонд: №418, Морской Генеральный штаб г. Петроград (1906-1918) Опись: №1, Оперативный отдел (1906-1917 г.г.) Дело: №2211, Техническое отделение. Отчеты гидроавиации за 1915 г. и переписка о материально-техническом обеспечении и комплектовании личным составом авиа-частей Черноморского флота
Архив: Российский Государственный архив Военно-морского флота Фонд: №418, Морской Генеральный штаб г. Петроград (1906-1918) Опись: №1, Оперативный отдел (1906-1917 г.г.) Дело: №2212, Материалы о развитии морской авиации и потребности в летчиках, летательных аппаратах и моторах; об усовершенствовании и испытании новых типов гидросамолетов, о действиях воздушных сил Балтийского моря против высадки немецкого десанта на острове Эзель в ок
Архив: Российский Государственный архив Военно-морского флота Фонд: №418, Морской Генеральный штаб г. Петроград (1906-1918) Опись: №1, Оперативный отдел (1906-1917 г.г.) Дело: №2217, Переписка о разработке способа борьбы с аэропланами
Архив: Российский Государственный архив Военно-морского флота Фонд: №418, Морской Генеральный штаб г. Петроград (1906-1918) Опись: №1, Оперативный отдел (1906-1917 г.г.) Дело: №2218, Справки и переписка об обеспечении морской авиации бомбами и бомбодержателями
Архив: Российский Государственный архив Военно-морского флота Фонд: №418, Морской Генеральный штаб г. Петроград (1906-1918) Опись: №1, Оперативный отдел (1906-1917 г.г.) Дело: №2241, Приказы, рапорты, схемы и другие материалы о состоянии авиации и воздухоплавания в морском ведомстве, об учебных и практических занятиях и личном составе офицерской школы морской авиации в Петрограде и ее отделения в Баку, учебные пособия для учащихся; пе
Архив: Российский Государственный архив Военно-морского флота Фонд: №418, Морской Генеральный штаб г. Петроград (1906-1918) Опись: №1, Оперативный отдел (1906-1917 г.г.) Дело: №2243, Рапорты и переписка об организации обучения и службе летчиков в Петроградской офицерской школе морской авиации и ее Бакинском отделении; экзаменационные листы летчиков. Работа военно-морского летчика прапорщика Нелидова - "Организация и работа воздухоплав
Архив: Российский Государственный архив Военно-морского флота Фонд: №418, Морской Генеральный штаб г. Петроград (1906-1918) Опись: №1, Оперативный отдел (1906-1917 г.г.) Дело: №2296, Переписка о производстве технических усовершенствований в аппаратах "М-15", о снабжении морской авиации летательными аппаратами и горюче-смазачными материалами и сведения по личному составу
Архив: Российский Государственный архив Военно-морского флота Фонд: №418, Морской Генеральный штаб г. Петроград (1906-1918) Опись: №1, Оперативный отдел (1906-1917 г.г.) Дело: №2300, Сведения и переписка об обеспечении самолетами и авиационным имуществом частей и соединений морской авиации и по личному составу
Архив: Российский Государственный архив Военно-морского флота Фонд: №418, Морской Генеральный штаб г. Петроград (1906-1918) Опись: №1, Оперативный отдел (1906-1917 г.г.) Дело: №2431, Мобилизационное отделение. Докладная записка и смета роста производительности авиационного завода С.С. Щетинина и сообщение об открытии авиационного завода в Бердянске; переписка о заказе летательных аппаратов и по личному составу морской авиации

Архив: Российский Государственный архив Военно-морского флота Фонд: №707, Штаб начальника высадки Черного моря (1916-1917) Опись: №1, Дело: №15, Записка капитана 2 ранга Тягина о гидро-авиации флота на Черном море 1916 г.

----------


## OKA

Кадры авиации 1М.В. в цвете, по линку из предыдущего поста




https://gwar.mil.ru/multimedia/films/

----------


## lindr

Список дел обновлен

----------


## lindr

список дел обновлен

----------

